# Info on house share - Abu Dhabi



## Missajl (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi all......new to this site as I about to relocate to Abu Dhabi. Have been offered a 3 month initial contract to come to AD and do a start up business. As its short term do expats in AD consider doing a house share or just rooms to rent? Massive thanks


----------

